# Feeding Cull Cows



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/11/feeding-cull-cows-prior-sale-may-add-value/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=63861eecee-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-63861eecee-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good read.

We have weaned some calves at 150 days this year. Because of the drought, the main forage has been hay this summer. Older cows have a hard time raising a calf on hay but do well on grass.

We are feeding the better Bermuda hay now to get weight back on the mommas before winter. Some will be culled.

We also went back to paste dewormer several years ago. That really aids in bringing them back up to weight.

I have one heifer that should have calved. She is being fed and going on our plate.

Have one older momma in the pen, on feed and free choice hay. Her calf can enter through a creep panel.

It is hard to cull a momma cow that raises a good calf every year on her own. I have some I should have sold 2 years ago when prices were high. The last two calves have made them show their age.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The experts say to preg check in fall and cull any opens. One old guy gave me the advice to forget the cost and the rodeo of preg checking. Feed all cows over the winter and than after so many days after calving starts cull anything that doesn't have a calf. That way your not selling culls in fall when prices are the lowest. Also an open cow will gain weight over the winter on decent feed. Than she will sell into higher markets inthe spring.

Now this works 8-9 times out of ten. Than we get a year like last year where it doesnt work. But also if you have a lame old cow better sell her while you can cause they like to die before they gain weight.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I like to preg check in the fall and pull the opens. That way I have the option to take them to town right away if the price is right or keep them seperate and feed em a little better to put on weight and then sell them later.

We always pull off 30 cows or so in the spring that go in a cull pasture without a bull. Cows that are old, bad udders, bad disposition, or just plain don't like. Put a creep feeder in that pasture for the calves so we can wean the calves early in August and sell those cull cows in Sept thru Oct. Usually hit a better market that time of year here before all the opens go to town. This year it didn't work out so well, shoulda sold the culls in Sept but held them into Oct. Oh well I guess.


----------

